# OK, hand over the andipressants



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Okay, I'm getting really desperate here. For nearly 2 years now I have tried pretty much everything out there to control my terrible IBS-C, including sedatives, hynposis tapes, psychotherapy, homeopathy, acupuncture, an array of pills from gastro docs, all probiotics I found on shelves.....the list goes on and on. So it comes to this: I am finally willing to try and take the plunge into antidepressants to just live a normal life again, though I know from a trial that I'm very sensitive to their side effects.I want to try one that will not make the "C" aspect worse and that at the same time might help with my crippling PMDD. My family doctor prescribed Cipralex.Might that one actually work for my symptoms?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well, generally, for those that are constipated the SSRI's usually are a good choice as they tend to loosen stools more than other types of antidepressants.I think all antidepressants probably do work for some IBSers (I haven't heard one that should never be used) but like for depression and anxiety it is a matter of finding the one that works well with you. From what I gather being one of the newer SSRI's it is considered to have fewer side effects than some of the earlier ones, so that may be why it was picked.


----------



## Lookin'foraLife (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen,Should it also help with the PMDD?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

According to this http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/he...pms-438114.htmlYes


----------

